# a little offshore eye candy...



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the view from my office. Not quite deep enough here to break out the trolling gear but thought everyone might want a peek at a nice rip.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is absolutely sweet


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

where that go at?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Which way was it headed?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hmm wonder where you're at? somewhere maybe outta SOUTH PASS?!?!?!


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/14/2009)*hmm wonder where you're at? somewhere maybe outta SOUTH PASS?!?!?!


Close. Couple miles southeast of southwest pass.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's almost as good as the Florida Bikini thread


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Over that way you can never say to shallow to pull out draggin baits. A buddy of mine was on a boat that caught a 250 lb blue in 200 ft of water.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is the bottom right hand of the pic blacked out?


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i'd say its the tower in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

The bottom right hand corner isn't blacked out...that's the bottom of one of the life rafts hanging from the handrail on the platform I'm on...


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhhhh.


----------

